
A&$hole driven development (ADD, CDD, CYAE, ... a more honest list of dev frameworks)  - bootload
http://www.scottberkun.com/blog/2007/asshole-driven-development/
======
Psyonic
A little breath of fresh narcissistic air... recommended :)

